# Different Bars



## wrongway (Oct 21, 2022)

I want to change these bars out on this bike. They have me way too stretched out. This bike, as you can see, has index shifting. Can I somehow go back to stock bars and put another form of index shifting on? Is that possible?


----------



## PfishB (Oct 21, 2022)

You can go with indexed bar-end shifters, I've done that on a Shogun I converted to a touring bike using 9 speed Shimano.  That's assuming this is a drop bar bike of course. I think there's a thumbie version for mountain bikes, probably other versions as well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 21, 2022)

might give mustache bars a look. I added a stubby stem as well. my issue was not so much the reach but how low the original bars were. at 60
  my neck no longer wanted to support my giant head in the low position. .

2002 Lemond.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2022)

I can add my moustache bike - tall stem needs to be 50 mm closer than you'd use on drops - this is a 70 mm.  




and alt mountain bars, Ahearne Map bars - you need your seat farther back as you go up, and I used Nitto lugged seapost, which has 38 mm offset.  




also hard to beat short reach, short drop Cinelli 64 Giro Dream Bars. which I have on 2 bikes


----------

